# In 30 min of riding, where can you find yourself?



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

One of the things I love about mountain biking is I can ride 30 min from my house and I'm all by myself out in the wilderness. Granted I live in a rural area already but it got me thinking, in 30 min of riding what different types of places can people get too? Post a pic and a brief description, I'll start.

30 min from my house riding up some logging roads.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

20 minutes from my door in the city. It's a steep trail, but it's ridable, and it gets you out of the city in a hurry.


----------



## coupon (Jun 20, 2007)

great idea. i'll work on it.

that s nice. where are you?


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

coupon said:


> great idea. i'll work on it.
> 
> that s nice. where are you?


Marcola, OR


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

This is a good thread  this used to be my backyard, now we are moving to Moab tho. that should be alright.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

After some flat(ish) trails and one long, steep climb... 









Can't see the switchbacks coming up... but it's about 500 feet for this section of trail spread over a mile or so I would guess. 









View the other way... where the trail leads from here









Best part was it was only about 100 degrees this day... tonight ride started at 110 and ended at 101 degrees. :thumbsup:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

BTW- Brentos... that is a crazy steep trail. I thought these in AZ were steep (but then I am from Florida, lol).


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

30 mins from my house... Tortolita Mtns. North of Tucson... Lucky to be here.


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

SW Virginia--15 minutes from home


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I live about 2 mi from my favorite trail... Neversink Mountain in Reading,Pa.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Dude! Brain bucket!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

30 minutes can easily put me on this trail:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

brentos said:


> 20 minutes from my door in the city. It's a steep trail, but it's ridable, and it gets you out of the city in a hurry.


Dam, that is steep!


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Less than 5 min from the back door*

I'ts a very short spin to singletrack nervana . You can kinda see Eagle down below.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jwind said:


> Dude! Brain bucket!


Dude!
Maybe I totally have one sitting on my CamelBak out of the picture! 

Besides... It's my head! And I'm not even riding in the pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Less than 30 minutes away...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

5 minutes from my front door...









15 minutes...









30 minutes...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

1 - 30 minute ride east.
2 - 30 minute ride west.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

25 minutes over the golden gate bridge and down into kirby's cove and beyond...


----------



## taj13 (Feb 16, 2010)

I live a mile from the Big River Watershed area here in RI.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

.... it takes 4.5 minutes on the bike from my garage to the TH. I haven't seen it in a few weeks 'cause it's freaking hot right now in Las Vegas :madman:

Matt


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Gnarly private singletrack.


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pics everybody, Im glad to see a positive response!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My pre-storm ride today. Within 30 minutes, I can get some steep stuff.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Not at all wilderness, not at all rural, but not at all well trafficked.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Laguna Beach, Ca

Two blocks from my house, my social trial leads to a network of trails including the videos below. Then after ride dip in the ocean.

We have chunk here...ignore tittle in video done to protect the goods.
Pissing Gnome on Vimeo

Lopes makes Laguna look easy..it's not.
BikeCo Leaping Lizard 09 - YouTube

More Laguna vert
Go Pro HD Hero- Laguna Beach DH - Today was a Good Day Video - Pinkbike.com

Dean


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

30 minutes at a good pace; riding from the door - Seymour










or 30 minutes - Demo Forest - actually this is more like 15 minutes


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Crazy jealous of all you lucky bastards.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn man, seeing all this beautiful landscapes really makes me wish i lived in a smaller city!
However about 30-50 min ridin´ from my front door i´m at this place:


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

30 minutes from my driveway make me feel in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

lest i forget to mention the urban MTB playground practically in my back yard, about three minutes away by bike, if that...right here in the middle of san francisco...that's a homeless dude picking daisies or taking a leak or something i don't want to know about in the lower left hand side of the photo...


----------



## Nomad1972 (Aug 6, 2011)

The "O" Trail at Bradbury Mt.!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Triumph87 (Oct 23, 2008)

20 minutes from my house....Miami,FL


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

these are 5 to 20 min' from my door step.
Eilat Israel.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of before or after work rides close to home (Fort Collins, Colorado). Had more options of nicer trails when I lived at 9500', but MTB season was a lot shorter.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of you guys are very lucky to live so close to amazing trails!!

Here is my local track...


----------



## sidewinding (Aug 13, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a really awesome thread, and these are some really amazing photos. This is about 20 minutes from my house:









100_0614.jpg picture by Kingspeak93 - Photobucket

100_0614.jpg picture by Kingspeak93 - Photobucket


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a really awesome thread, and these are some really amazing photos. This is about 20 minutes from my house:


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

A completly normal day after about 30 minutes of pedaling from my house.

Photo credz to Noelg and durtgurl


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an entire single track playground literally 2 minutes from my door step.

Observatory Hill Virginia Trail Reviews

I never have time to stop and take pictures tho!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Statistically; most the time after riding thirty minutes, I wind up at Work.

...It's a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> Statistically; most the time after riding thirty minutes, I wind up at Work.
> 
> ...It's a good thing and a bad thing.


Pays for the bike habit, and other things. And you did ride a bike to get there. And you get to ride a bike when you leave. Not a bad deal.

My commute is about 15 minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

taj13 said:


> I live a mile from the Big River Watershed area here in RI.
> 
> View attachment 635687


Looks like the Flipper, just south of Carr Pond?


----------



## taj13 (Feb 16, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> Looks like the Flipper, just south of Carr Pond?


You be right.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

30 minutes after rolling away from home I'd be here, on the road bike though.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone live near Burke, Vermont? It would be great to see some pics of Kingdom Trails.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I ride this trail a couple of times a week before work. It starts about 10 minutes ride from my door and within 30-40 minutes we're up here.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

6thElement said:


> 30 minutes after rolling away from home I'd be here, on the road bike though.


Gorgeous. Where might that be?


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

FATS Georgia / South Carolina. Fast flowing singletrack.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

10 min of ridding gets me here









the other side of that picture


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Black Forest, Germany. 30 minutes (if I am fast) from my door...


















Beautiful entries so far!!!

Greetings Znarf


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Fairmount Park, Philadelphia, PA (Also known as the Wiss, Wissahickon Valley, Valley Green)
Ten minutes to the trailhead from my door. Obviously not as scenic or gnarly as some other spots, but it's close. And pretty cool considering it's within the city limits.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

usually bleeding


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Dang. Those are a lot better looking than my little corner of Texas. 30 minutes any direction gets me to a small town or nothing of interest worth posting. Maybe Ill take a ride one day when I dont have work and take a few pictures. A good bike ride is needed anyway.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Lowkey1505 said:


> 30 min of riding what different types of places can people get too?


I live in Copenhagen -the capital around here. 30 minutes of flowy bicycle lanes brings me to the forests north of the city. It happens to be on my way to work as well :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Now? 2 minutes into the trail :madman:

Before?


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Pisgah NF


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Work


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

30 minutes from home... Depends on which way I go and how fast.

Here's one place I can reach in about 30 minutes on a bike.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*20 from work*

love the hurkin rim/jem/gloulds


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures! Here is my contribution to this thread... about 30 mins from where I usually park:








On the side note, Irene came an hour and a half later :madman::madman::madman::madman:


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pics keep them coming!


----------



## Miguel BR (Jul 15, 2011)

It's Winter here in the Southern Hemisphere, so days aren't very nice. Anyway, that's where I got last Saturday morning, after a 30 min ride from home:


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

15 minutes out the door...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Lookin' Out My Backdoor*

I just moved closer to trails so this is minutes from my door.










Further up the trail goes through my property. My house is in this picture.


----------



## sgt_roadie (Apr 28, 2010)

*Here*


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Eckstream, good to see ole Neversink Mountain. I grew up in Reading and last rode Neversink about 23 years ago. I think it was most motorcycle trails back then, looks like some good stuff these days. The view of the power plant is classic. I'm coming back in Oct, maybe I'll have to rent a bike and tool around. Sounds like there are lots of good trail options.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

About 30 minutes


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

Trails aren't so great, but the views are nice.


----------



## Kreature (Jul 23, 2008)

*Every day at lunchtime ...*

For the last 10 years.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

10 mins. of pathway and I'm here:


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

I live between 2 places, but the back door riding is good at both.

Town









And Country








+45 min more to the ridgetop on the same trail network


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

surrounded by cornfields. :|


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Ten minute ride through the neighborhood brings me in here.....


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

deadbolt said:


> Gorgeous. Where might that be?


Somewhere along here:
Google Maps

It gives me a nice 33 mile out and back before work as a training ride


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*20 minutes*

20 minute bike ride, ten by car......









My riding buddies, last winter....

Drew


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Im gettin faster! I can now get to here in 30 min.


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

A big thank you to everyone for sharing there pictures and local trails. Cheers!


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Haha. I guess some doen't like Wiss/Philly.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I can get there...

Top of the mountain in Montreal.

:thumbsup:










David


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Almost all the good trails are 30 minutes from my house. Gosh I love the UP!!!

The Carp river trail, you can see it infront of you below, it's a fun decent








Overlooking Marquette, MI from the top of Mount Mesnard. Lake superior in the background








Winter ride at Harlow lake north of Marquette, MI








trail snack








crossing the carp river








The top of Benson's Grade


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

30 minutes on my bike brings me to this trail


----------



## whistlerrider (Nov 5, 2004)

In 30 minutes? 

A completely different 'headspace'.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

screampint said:


> 30 minutes can easily put me on this trail:


WINNER!!! There's a reader-submitted shot of this part of the trail in Dirt Rag. When my crew made the 2,200 mile drive out in April and rode that we were all yelling "We have this picture on our wall!!!"


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Here, in 



Orygun


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Wanaque, NJ


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Yesterday at about 37 minutes riding from my front door.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Give or take a couple minutes, I'll be here:


Or someplace like this:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

funny, I never picture NJ as senic, but you've proven otherwise.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I know the shot you're talking about! Our friend Brian submitted that photo. He visits the area often.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

30min of brisk pedaling gets me here:









30 minutes after that:









Edit: This is Búrfellsgjá, Heiðmörk, Iceland. Pretty much right around here.


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

nerofinis said:


> FATS Georgia / South Carolina. Fast flowing singletrack.


I love that trail map!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

awesome, where is that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Bommer Canyon, from the West Fork trail, it's 30 minutes from my office and not my home, but it makes for a good lunch ride and connects to El Moro.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

esundell90 said:


> funny, I never picture NJ as senic, but you've proven otherwise.


Most of Jersey consists of traffic-ridden highways and ******bags with hair gel, but I happen to live in a somewhat tolerable spot


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

30 min's of riding from my driveway gets me here: Intersection of Mine/Twisted Sister/Saguaro out at Hawes:









--------or---------

it'll also get me here: Pass Mountain Trailhead


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

In 30 minutes of riding, I can find myself a million miles away . . . .


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

brentos said:


> 20 minutes from my door in the city. It's a steep trail, but it's ridable, and it gets you out of the city in a hurry.


Indian Trail? Damn man, thats burly.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, I laugh at that sign that says bikes not reccomended. That means it must be fun!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice photos everyone! :thumbsup:

I can be here.










or here










or here










This is more like two hours, but worth it. Home is off to the left.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I envy you all! : (


----------



## assas1n (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome scenery slocaus!


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

playdead said:


> 30 minutes on my bike brings me to this trail


:thumbsup: The fragrance here must be unbelievable!


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

In 30 minutes of riding, I found msyelf on the way to being lost. I got to the point where I acknowledged the diminishing light, and back-tracked my way home instead of completing my 'intended loop'.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

PBR me! said:


> :thumbsup: The fragrance here must be unbelievable!


That only LOOKS like Humboldt Co.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Smoke on the Water

Woody


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Singletrack out the backyard is a mandatory requirement for me. This rock spine is 30' from my house, which I built just behind the Subaru in the pic. 30 minutes of riding will land you in the White Mountain National Forest on any number of fine trails.


----------



## IDkid (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in the military stationed in Korea. In 30 minutes of riding off my base I can be at this grave site and/or looking at this awesome view. I can also be riding along old trench and bunker systems.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

*In 30 minutes of riding........*

I am here............


----------



## JJ1514 (Nov 6, 2010)

scrublover, is that pine mountain?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I am still driving to a ride. Avoid the Portland/Vancouver area if you want to have mountain biking as your hobby.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Edit


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Took me forever to find this place, but once I did it sure is fun to go to after work! FYI - the tallest building in the first pic is where I left 30 minutes before taking these :thumbsup:


----------



## vanessa.gill (Sep 26, 2011)

*nice*

Great photos


----------

